# jdl120 will not start



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

well here is a chance for some of you to hoot at me-- my JDL120 will not start! no spark at the plugs when I pull plug wires and use a steel peg to hold 1/4" from block to see if any spark -- it has been slow to start all winter - died a few times when running around the yard - the outer air prefilter was clogged and when I removed that it ran - last week -- this week it stared slowly , died and will not restart -- - gas down carb does nOT start it -- cranks great -- do the seat and brake safeties allow it to crank , but not give any spark? I will try jumping around brake safety first and then remove seat to check that one-- any suggestions --? what a way to spend a weekend-- I am supposed to be doing house repairs and remodeling a bathroom- hauling it to the dealer is my last resort


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The most likely items that come to my mind are stuck safety switches. (mower, seat, brake?) If you have jumped them and eliminated that possibility and still no spark. Not many other things except perhaps a low oil shut down switch if equipped and a bad coil/magneto pack. (I had a bad magneto pack go on my Stihl ST400 that had me scratching my head for awhile) Have you tried pulling the spark plug and inserting the plug in the spark plug wire and holding it against the block and cranking it? Any spark across the gap??? That is a pretty recent model. Isn't it still under warranty?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bigl22,
I had a bad safety swicth on my craftsman GT, but the only thing that happened when I turned the key was a click and nothing else even with a fully charged battery. The switch that went bad on mine was the interlock switch at the brake pedal. If it's cranking, I would think maybe something in the igniton system. Have you checked over the wiring to make sure nothing is shorted or pinched? Any switches that were excessively exposed to water from snow or mud?


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

I got it started -- it was a fuel delivery problem apparently after all - fresh gas poured straight into the carb throat and it fired right up-- - or else the fuel pump is not up to snuff . BUT why no spark when cranking? I am going to change fuel filter first -- my use notes tell me that this slower to start problem began after I used gas stabil in it-- i may have made it too strong - - unlikely but possible -- I didn't carefully measure that day as it was NOT the pour measure bottle -- I ran and started this JDL120 all winter every week , kept it in an unheated shed -- gas stabil in it -- ran it for 15 minutes min. every week - drove it around my yard after allowing hydro to warm up some by letting brake off and rocking back and forth over 3 foot range -- pisses me off - the 15 yr. old MTD junker with choke that barely moves , and I never started it all winter -- started right up first 15 seconds cranking time after I put 200 amp charger on it and poured tablespoon of gas down carb throat- smoked like hellfire for about 3-5 minutes , but ran around yard like wheely boy's chimp was after i- rear end was noisy 4th gear and up -- so now -- new plugs and fuel filter for JDL120 only 77.5 hours on it --


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *well here is a chance for some of you to hoot at me-- my JDL120 will not start! no spark at the plugs when I pull plug wires and use a steel peg to hold 1/4" from block to see if any spark -- it has been slow to start all winter - died a few times when running around the yard - the outer air prefilter was clogged and when I removed that it ran - last week -- this week it stared slowly , died and will not restart -- - gas down carb does nOT start it -- cranks great -- do the seat and brake safeties allow it to crank , but not give any spark? I will try jumping around brake safety first and then remove seat to check that one-- any suggestions --? what a way to spend a weekend-- I am supposed to be doing house repairs and remodeling a bathroom- hauling it to the dealer is my last resort *[/QUOTE
> 
> does your motor have a cover over it if it has it will not spark have you put any thing in the gas to provent the gas from freezeing or has if beem warm


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey bigl22, When you replace the fuel filter I would recommend that you drain the gas tank and put fresh gas in it. sometimes you can get contaminated fuel even with the Sta-bil in it (condensation comes to mind). I had no problem with my lawn tractor (L-120 also) letting it sit in a unheated garage all winter even with only starting it about 3 times this winter and using Sta-Bil on it also. My L-120 has 75 hours and it started right up each time. As for the no spark condition I think had maybe it had one and you just didn't see it or hear it. BTW the owners manuel recommends that a new fuel filter and spark plugs every 25 hours. I think that is a little on extreme side changing that often but I do the air filter, plugs and gas filter every 50 hours.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Hey bigl22, When you replace the fuel filter I would recommend that you drain the gas tank and put fresh gas in it. sometimes you can get contaminated fuel even with the Sta-bil in it (condensation comes to mind). I had no problem with my lawn tractor (L-120 also) letting it sit in a unheated garage all winter even with only starting it about 3 times this winter and using Sta-Bil on it also. My L-120 has 75 hours and it started right up each time. As for the no spark condition I think had maybe it had one and you just didn't see it or hear it. BTW the owners manuel recommends that a new fuel filter and spark plugs every 25 hours. I think that is a little on extreme side changing that often but I do the air filter, plugs and gas filter every 50 hours. *


l run my JD all year l change the old when it needs it and the winter l put a higher grade oil in it the air filter ones a month or if it's dusty 3 or 4 times l have a 1983 JD 212 l would like a JD L-120 it's would cut better then my 212 but the newer tractors are built alot lighter what does the l-120 weigh ????


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l run my JD all year l change the old when it needs it and the winter l put a higher grade oil in it the air filter ones a month or if it's dusty 3 or 4 times l have a 1983 JD 212 l would like a JD L-120 it's would cut better then my 212 but the newer tractors are built alot lighter what does the l-120 weigh ???? *


I just quoted out of the JD owners manuel on the maintenance and it stated the reccommended info. 

Also this is the info from the owners guide 
The L-100 and L-110 weigh 462 pounds
The L-120 and L-130 weigh 532 pounds

The above info is on page 63 of the owners guide.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

michael -- I had the sparkplug held in my nylon/polycarb spark plug wire and boot holder to prevent being shocked into a mess in my drawers-- I had a steel drywall screw bit inserted into the plugwire steel clip inside of boot and held it about 1/4" from the steel engine sheet metal -- no spark -- so if it does it again i will end up taking it to dealer as it has 18months left on warrenty -- since I didn't buy it from him - he won't fetch it for free , but he says no problem to work on it-- this model he said has been pretty much problem free - the smaller engined 100 has had some kind of compression release problem -- BUt I,like doing repairs myself when I can - I haven't worked on a B&S that is this new in design -- although the basics haven't changed much since 81 according to B&S website - their site is not too good -- hard to get anything more than pix-- they want to sell me anything really helpful


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bigl22
Glad to hear everything worked out well!! You see, this is a much better place! Just think if you posted this question at that other place, 300 replies and arguments later and probably still no real answers. Is it possible that the steel part you are refering to holding the plug to is somehow insulated from grounding? Maybe that's why no spark?


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

6chows -- I am pretty certain it was grounded - this may still be a safety switch problem -- I wil run it as long as it runs and when it breaks [ as they all do ] I will see about getting it fixed -- thanks-- I still read the other site as they do post some answers - can't post - too bad about being booted as some of what passes for info over there is wrong!


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

bigl,

Since you are getting a spark when you start it after putting gas in the carb, could the lack of spark it be in your spark plug out test procedure? Was someone sitting in the seat with the brake on when you tried checking for the spark?

I've hit myself upside the head many times troubleshooting when my test setup didn't work.

Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bigl…

Glad to see you got it going. .:thumbsup: 

I have been burned by the “Rod in the Plug Boot” no spark also.
If your doing most of your own maintenance get yourself a spark tester.
They are just a few bucks and really take the guess work out of seeing if there is spark.
With two tractors, you really should get one


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

homergreg -------yes, I had one of my grown -but-can't figure out -how to graduate college and move out daughters sit and crank the engine over for a bit-- brake was on and engaged fully -- seat and brake safetys both have 4 wires on them -- no simple 2 wire interuppter circuits anymore I guess -- without a wiring guide and /or taking the loom apart I wasn't eager to guess which set of each was the safety circuit I wanted - bigl22


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess everyone was kind of guessing and it finally worked out in the end. I am one of those who have not had a problem with my L-120 but I did buy the maintenance manuel as I used to be a vehicle mechanic and I want to have all the basis covered. I will look in the wiring diagram and scan it into my computer and then add it as a attachment to this for the L-120


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Her's the scan on the L-120 wiring.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Bigl22- that did take guts! I agree...at another website, you would have been tarred and feathered, burned at the stake, and quite possibly stoned. I mean when they throw rocks at ya. :smoking: 

Anyway, glad it's runnin'. I also like alot about the L120- nice lookin' machine!

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I just wonder if this year it is the LT 1000 series tractors from Cub Cadet that will be bashed to the next country at that other website.army :spinsmile :secret:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

well it is definitely a fuel problem -- new fuel filter did not help-- so after checking out fuel coming from pump to electric fuel valve -- I am going to drop the deck and haul it to the dealer -- better now than waiting-- I am so f--king tired from this damned bathroom remodeling that I don't have the steam to fix it myself even if I had time and nice garage [ which I do not ]


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bigl22, It sounds like it might be the Fuel Shutoff Solenoid is bad and if it is you are doing the right thing by taking it in to the dealer. If you want I can copy the maintenance manuel page to see the test but the carb has to be taken apart to remove te solenoid.:wontshare


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> * I am so f--king tired from this damned bathroom remodeling that I don't have the steam to fix it myself even if I had time and nice garage [ which I do not ] *


OMG I REALY know the feeling!!! My case I have just SO much waiting for me this spring, and summer, I get tired just THINKING about it. Thinking I may use a week of my vacation to do stuff when the wether brakes.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

bigl have you got it to the dealer yet and if so have they found the problem:question: I was just wondering
Jody


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have been working 10-12 hours per day[ as a rural carrier , I am an evaluated system salaried employee who does not get overtime normally except for 3 week s before christmas so I only get paid for 8 &1/2 hours per day regardless of how long it takes ] -- so whne I get home at about 5:30 pm after 11 hours I am tootired to see about it - I hope to get it over to the dealer this weekend - if it will fit into my truck - the fiberglass cover is a nuisance for carrying anything this large --


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You work some long hours bigl and with hours like that makes it hard to get it to the dealer. They are closed or closing by the time you get home and get it loaded up.
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

BigL around here we just get use to figuring out who the mail man is.Then we have a different one.Use to be you had the same mail man for years.But when are rural carrier retired we now have a different one often.Even the one that retired was missing part of the year.I always thought he had about 3 months vacation a year.People in town have the same mail man but not out here its like there all substitutes.Whats with that?


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *I have been working 10-12 hours per day[ as a rural carrier , I am an evaluated system salaried employee who does not get overtime normally except for 3 week s before christmas so I only get paid for 8 &1/2 hours per day regardless of how long it takes ] -- so whne I get home at about 5:30 pm after 11 hours I am tootired to see about it - I hope to get it over to the dealer this weekend - if it will fit into my truck - the fiberglass cover is a nuisance for carrying anything this large -- *


I know that feeling. I get up at 4:30am. Often, when I come home in the afternoon, I will hit the couch for a nap. Some days I feel guilty...there is so much to do...but when your beat after a hard day- you just have to rest


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

johndeere
Tractorforum.com Senior Member

Registered: Sep 2003
Location: illinois
Posts: 253
BigL around here we just get use to figuring out who the mail man is.Then we have a different one.Use to be you had the same mail man for years.But when are rural carrier retired we now have a different one often.Even the one that retired was missing part of the year.I always thought he had about 3 months vacation a year.People in town have the same mail man but not out here its like there all substitutes.Whats with that?--------- john deere -- poeple in town have a city letter carrier - each one has an assigned mail route -- he gets different days off depending on what week it is- a city carrier gets days off on a rotating basis -- week one it is monday -- wek 2 tuesday and so forth -- every 6th week he rotatoes to get friday and the weekend -- they use 2 forms of subs -- a t6 who works the rotating days off for 5 mail routes and a ptf sub who fills in on vacations and sick leave days-- a rural carrier gets a maximum of 26 days a year off [ for one who has reached top seniority like me] 13 and 20 days for less seniority . I have been on this route for almost 25 years -- are you telling me you never learned the name of your mailman? who delivered your mail in all weather and dragged your parcels to your door? so at christmas time you gave your mailman what? 1/2 dozen frozen cookies? carrying the mail is a tough job- I worked at a number of jobs prior to doing the mails - I worked on a farm - repaired cars , sold home building products and appliances jobs -- i spent 6 years as a transaction anaylist and confirmation specialist for a stock brokerage firm ; I worked 14 months as a manager for mcdonald's restaurant fast food chain - I worked between a set of blast furnaces in 140 degree heat for a large glass factory -- - before all of that I did other government work- al of it was easier than being a mailman- being a mailman is a back breaking , spirit breaking ,stressful vocation -- many are vets who can't stand the stress of any job , the usps MUST accept them as long as they can walk -- sometimes they break -- poeple treat the mailman as 2nd class person , and believe that al they have to do is to pick up the phone and complain about some f--king misdelivery of a POS piece of junk mail and we can be easily fired -- as a result it is hard to keep rural carriers - the subs must often wait years in order to bid on a full time job - they are expected to be on call for a 15.82$/hr. part time job with no benefits - management treats them like crap and uses them like mules -- little wonder many do not stay-- my pay can go up or dwon every year when my mail is counted and if I work over 2080 hours in any year they can make me take time off for working too much -- I cannot get overtime except for 3 weeks before christmas they usually cheat me out of that by giving me auxilairy assistance the only days in a year they choose , just to keep me from going into OT --so do you understand a little more about your mailman now? your sub mail carrier is probably some housewife who needs to have some extra money to try to make ends meet after her hubby ran off -- bigl22


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

When I was a kid I knew the mailman.Then when I got married and moved to town for a few years I know the the mailman and even went to school with him.Then when I moved out to the farm again.Yes I got to know the mailman and alway had something in the mail box for him at Christmas and kept the snow cleared away from the mail box kept the box and post in good shape and at the height he wanted it.I even pulled him out of the ditch one time when he hit a patch of ice and landed in a snow bank ditch.But he retired and then we got a new mailman I got to know him by name.But he hardly ever delievers now.We have a different carriers every few day it seems.To hard to keep up with who is who.

I know you guys have a tuff job.Stop and go and driving in the middle and hoping some nut does not plow into your rear end.Winter would be the worst I would think.

I know what you mean about hard jobs.I farm a small amount 220 acres.I deal with droughts or floods and low market prices.Government regulations I gamble and mostly loose I repair my own worn out equipment because in just a little farmer who can not replace it with new.

But I work on a large farm seasonally also 4500 acres.I like it there they treat me OK but I do the dirty work I eat the grain dust cleaning out the bins run the grain vac and let it beat me half to death ussually when it is either below 0 or in the 90's.I pull weeds cut weeds spray weeds pick up rocks maintain equipment and the easy part run equipment sometimes 16 hour day when it is full blown harvest time.But I like what I do and have worked other jobs like Halliburton the hardest most stressful job I ever had when I was in my 20's young and in good shape.No way would I make it today climbing around in oil refineries getting hit with oil and sludge.I even tried a few inside factory and store jobs but hated working inside.I might be a small time farmer and a farm hand but I like what I do and look around me and see im doing better finacially then some of my big pay check college friends.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*JDL120 that would not start*

well folks there is not much dumber than an older man who thinks he knows a lot about something , just to be shown up- well I got shown up- I worked on the JDL120 over and over and I finally called my customer who is also the local JD dealer- he asked me to first check on the gas cap -- he said jd is having a problem with a bad run of caps and the tanks are actually imploding from the intense vaccuum of cranking-- I loosened the cap and it [ JDL120 ] ran like a champ for as long as I cared to drive it-- he will give me a new cap -- the gas tank was not damaged apprently-- bigl22 , not my first or probably the last time I will feel foolish and unskilled --


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Being that new the gas cap didnt enter my mind at all. Well at least it was something simple:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

*Vented gas cap*

You've got to admit, that's one for the books. Makes ya think that it's a good idea to keep in touch with a dealer!


----------

